# Urgent!!!! Platy dropping tonight



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a platy and she is so fat and looks like a box head on.
She is staying near the back.
Not eating.
Jerks occasionally.
SO IS SHE ABOUT TO DROP!!!!!
Please tell me because I need to know within the hour!!!!!:fish::fish:


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Please reply, I need to know whether or not to put her in the trap! And I need to know to give me enough of a warning to decide what to do.
I had a platy once who had fry and only 1 survived (it still died later though) so I would kind of like more to survive this time.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Leave her alone to do her thing. Moving her this late in the game is more likely to stress her out and cause her not to give birth at all.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Make sure there's plenty of hiding places for the fry.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Leave her in the tank. Do not bother her at all. When you see the fry take a turkey baster or net and get the fry into the trap or nursery tank.

I do not like breeding traps or nets at all. I think it is better to leave the mother alone and then get the fry once they are out. This way there is minimal stress on the mother.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks. That is useful.
When people say that it will stress the fish what does it actually mean?


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

She is in the breeding trap now and i have put a few floating plants and turned the light off for the night.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

finnedfish123 said:


> Thanks. That is useful.
> When people say that it will stress the fish what does it actually mean?


It means it literally stresses out the mother. This could result in a stopping of the release of the fry, abort the eggs, or let her body absorb the eggs/fry. So it is NOT a good idea to put extra stress on the momma while she is gravid or giving birth.

Which is why i do not agree with the use of breeding traps/nets. Especially with larger livebearers such as platies and swordtails.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

finnedfish123 said:


> Thanks. That is useful.
> When people say that it will stress the fish what does it actually mean?


Think of it this way. Let's say you are pregnant and in a room with ten other people. A giant 500 times your size rips off the ceiling and starts chasing you around the room with a huge net. If you hide behind a sofa, the giant simply removes the sofa. You don't know what the giant wants, or where the giant will take you after you are caught.

Do you think your blood pressure might go up? Do you think you might have an adrenaline surge?

It's literally stress, the same kind of stress that comes from a fast-paced office environment with a boss screaming at you.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

+1 with fishpunk. Make sure not to disturb her.


----------



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, I guess... Thanks! She is out and swimming peacefully, hope it stays like that...


----------

